# Farben definieren



## Xarus (8. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

ich habe im DW-Forum bereits einen Beitrag laufen.
Es geht darum, dass die Farben in anderen Betriebssystemen nicht so dargestellt werden wie sie sein sollten.
Der liebe TTrek fragte mich, ob ich die Farben per CSS so definiert habe, dass sie sich nach dem jeweiligen Clienten richten.
Da ich mir dessen nicht bewusst bin, denke ich, es nicht getan zu haben.  

Daher meine Frage - Wie stell ich das an?

Danke schonmal sagt Xarus.


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

Es muss ja nicht per CSS sein. Vielleicht geht das auch via HTML.
Nur weiss ich das nicht.
Einer von euch?


Xarus


----------



## UltraViolence (9. Oktober 2001)

Farge : Wie hast Du die Farben überhaupt definiert ? Nach RGB - Werten ? Sprich : #DDCCBB ?

Grüße Ultra.


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

*Ups*

Hast Recht, das hätte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen.
Also die Hintergrundfarbe ist #999999, also Standardgrau(mehr oder weniger ) nach RGB.
Und ich habe auch penibel darauf geachtet, dass eingefügte Bilder oder Flashfilmchen ebenso Hintergrundfarbe #999999 bekommen.

Gruss,
Xarus.


----------



## Shiivva (9. Oktober 2001)

Poste einfach mal das komplette Stylesheet.
Und: auf welchen Betriebssystemen sieht es anders aus?
Ist es dabei wirklich das BS oder könnte es auch der PC an sich sein?
(andere Einstellungen der Grafikkarte)...


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

*Also*

Ich habe mal ein paar Screenshots mit angefügt.
Darauf sieht man gut, was schiefgelaufen ist.
...
Mit dem Stylesheet ist das so eine Sache. Ich war damals so froh endlich DW zu haben, dass ich sofort losgelegt habe ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste oder Stylesheets.
Ich habe versucht mich einzulesen in die Materie und nachträglich etwas daran zu ändern aber bis auf die festgelegte Hintergrundfarbe steht da nix drin.

.
.
.


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

*Screen Nr.2*

Farben stehen jeweils in den Kästchen.

EDIT:

Das gleiche Phänomen tritt bei meinen Eltern und bei einem Freund auf, jeweils bei WIN98.


----------



## Shiivva (9. Oktober 2001)

Dieses Kästchen oben (wo es bei 98 farblich unterschiedlich ist), ist das ganz "normal" HTML oder ein Flashfilm?
Und sind die beiden Screenshots "auf einem PC" entstanden?
Oder sind das zwei verschiedene?


----------



## UltraViolence (9. Oktober 2001)

Welche Farbitefe ist denn eingestellt ?? 32-Bit oder 16-Bit ?
Sind 32-Bit eingestellt kann die Interpretation des RGB-Wertes unterschiedlich ausfallen (Van Rechner zu Rechner, van Grafikkarte zu Grafíkkarte). Das Bertiebssystem die Farben unterschiedlich interpretieren ist, denk ich, normal, allerdings machen sie dies konstant, sprich von Browser zu Browser gleich.

Grüße Ultra.


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

Ja, das ist ein Flashfilm und Ja, beide Screenies sind auf meinem Rechner entstanden.
Aber bei meinem Eltern habe ich es ja auch sehen können auf WIN98. Da schaut das genau so doof aus.

Und ja Ultra, ich bin doch echt knetendämlich :{}, dass ich da nicht auch schon dran gedacht habe. Erstellt mit Truecolor 32Bit aber bei WIN98 mit Highcolor 16Bit angeguckt.
Kann es daran liegen? 
Ich werde gleich mal schauen unter 98 mit 32Bit.

Melde mich umgehend wieder.

Xarus


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

*Juhuuu*

Ultra, ick könnt dir knutschen.
Tatsache schaut es bei 32Bit anders aus als bei 16Bit.
Also liegt es daran.
Würde es jetzt helfen, die Seiten unter 16Bit nochmal zu erstellen? Würden die Seiten dann mit 32Bit korrekt dargestellt?
Oder sollte man doch per CSS oder wie auch immer versuchen, die Farben unabhängig von dem jeweiligen System zu definieren?

Was meint ihr?

Xarus


----------



## brausewetter (9. Oktober 2001)

Das Problem ist, denke ich, dass die Farbe der Seite/des Flashs unter 16bit nicht darstellbar ist. Ich würde dir raten, die files noch mal im 16bit modus in einer standartfarbe wie #c0c0c0 zu erstellen...


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

Zählt #999999 nicht zu den Standardfarben? Ich meine gestern irgendwo so etwas gelesen zu haben, weiss nur nicht mehr wo.
Ok, schaut man bei Paint mal nach ist diese Farbe nicht aufgeführt.
Und eine andere Farbe zu nehmen würde ich lieber vermeiden wollen weil schon ´ne Menge Arbeit in der Seite steckt. 


Gruss,
Xarus.


----------



## UltraViolence (9. Oktober 2001)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Dir der folgende Lösungsvorschlag entgegenkommt und auch nicht ob er allgemeingültig ist, aber ein Versuch ist es wert, gell  

Also, unter JavaScript kann man die Farbtiefe abfragen, nämlich mit :
 screen.colorDepth
Dies liefert Dir die Farbtiefe in Bit zurück (z.B.: 16)
In Abhängigkeit davon könntest Du ja die Hintergrundfarbe ändern, nämlich mit :
 document.body.style.background = "#xxxxxx";

Um zu testen ob dies ausreicht und , was wohl das Wichtigste ist, auch das richtige Ergebnis liefert, müsstes Du vielleicht auf dem Win2K - System mal die Bit-Tiefe auf 16-bit erhöhen und schauen ob dort auch der Farbunterschied auftritt. Der Rest ist ein bischen mit den Farbeinstellungen spielen und versuchen diese anzupassen.

Hoffe es klappt.

Grüße Ultra.


----------



## Xarus (9. Oktober 2001)

Heisst das, dass wenn man mit JavaScript die Farbtiefe abfragen lässt, sich dann mit geschicktem Programmiere die Farben so anpassen können, damit es wieder flüssig ausschaut?
Sorry, habe mich mit sowas noch nicht weiter befasst.
Sollte ich wohl besser tun  .

Xarus


----------



## UltraViolence (10. Oktober 2001)

Ist zwar nur blanke Theorie, aber das trifft so ziemlich den Kern  

Ich würde es ungefähr so versuchen :

Im HTML Quell-Text :

<HTML>
<Head>
 <Title></Title>
 <Script language="JavaScript">
 <!--
   function init() {
    switch (screen.colorDepth) {
     case 32 : document.body.style.background = "#999999";
               break;
     case 24 : document.body.style.background = "#999999";
               break;
     case 16 : document.body.style.background = "#9F989F";
               break;
     default : alert("Die Seite kann nicht entsprechend angezeigt werden !");
    }
   }
  -->
 </Script>
</Head>
<Body onLoad="init();">
</Body>
</HTML>

Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren und mir Bescheid geben, ob's gefunzt hat. Ist wie gesagt nur Theorie, aber das Problem ist klar :
Der RGB-Farbwert ist ein 24-bit Wertund die Farbe die Du getroffen hast kann unter den 16-bit Farbwerten nicht dargestellt werden, *ätz*, deshalb interpretiert der Computer den Frabwert mit dem nächst möglichen innerhalb seiner Farbpalette.

Grüße Ultra.


----------



## Xarus (10. Oktober 2001)

Also, es ist eine Veränderung zu sehen. Die Farben werden jetzt immer noch falsch aber schon mehr in Richtung des gewünschten Grau angezeigt.
Ich habe aber nur folgendes in den Quelltext eingefügt, da alles andere bis auf "* <Body onLoad="init();"> *" bereits vorhanden war.


```
<!-- 
function init() { 
switch (screen.colorDepth) { 
case 32 : document.body.style.background = "#999999"; 
break; 
case 24 : document.body.style.background = "#999999"; 
break; 
case 16 : document.body.style.background = "#9F989F"; 
break; 
default : alert("Die Seite kann nicht entsprechend angezeigt werden !"); 
} 
} 
-->
```

Nachdem ich nur bei zwei Seiten, diesen Zusatz eingefügt habe, war die Darstellung unter 16Bit wie oben beschrieben verändert und nur noch bei den anderen wie zuvor zu sehen.

Grüsse,
Xarus

*EDIT*

Also, um genau zu sein.
Ich habe jetzt einen Farbunterschied von #9C9A9C (Hintergrund) zu #9C9E9C (Hintergrund Flashdatei).


----------



## UltraViolence (10. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

was ich versucht habe zu sagen ist, dass Du , wie Du im JavaScript - Bereich sehen kannst, im Falle einer 16-Bit-Farbtiefe (case 16 : ) den Hintergrund der HTML-Seite auf den des Flash-Menus anpassen musst. Ändert sich der Farbwert der Flash-Anwendung unter 16-Bit denn jedesmal ?? Dann dürfte es natürlich ein Problem geben   Ansonsten musst Du einfach mal an dem Rechner mit 16-Bit-Farbtiefe die Hintergrundfarbe des Flashes abgreifen und den RGB-Wert in den JavaScript-Bereich unter "case 16 :" eintragen dann sollte die Interpretation gleich sein.

Grüße Ultra.


----------



## Xarus (10. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe mal unter 16Bit die Hintergrundfarbe der Flashdatei bestimmt.
#9C9A9C ist es. Aber in Punkto Webfarben hat diese Farbe, genauso wie #9C9E9C oder #999999 die gleichen RGB-Werte.
Es ist alles zum aus der Haut fahren.
Ich habe probehalber nochmal eine Überschrift normal in PS erstellt und sie als jpeg(Hintergrund #999999 und für Web agespeichert) in die Seite eingebaut. Wohlgemerkt das unter 16Bit. Doch schon bei der Vorschau sehe ich die Umrandung wie gehabt. 
Gehe ich mit der Pipette sowohl über das jpeg als auch über den Hintergrund der Seite, zeigt er mir beide Male #999999 an. 
Very strange.
Kann es sein, dass DW die Hintergrundfarbe der Seite an sich mit der des jpegs oder der Flashdatei vermischt?
Was anderes kann es doch schon fast garnicht mehr sein.

Vielleicht sollte ich ein paar Tage Pause machen und alles nochmal in Ruhe übberdenken.
Grrmmpppffff.....


Gruss,
Xarus (mit Krokodilsträne im Gesicht)


----------



## Xarus (10. Oktober 2001)

*Nochma icke*

Jetzt reine Theorie vom Laien. Also nicht hauen.
Wenn ich also die Farbtiefe mit *screen.colorDepth* abfrage, kann ich dann auf eine Seite, welche auf 16Bit optimiert ist (die ich dann noch machen würde) mit folgendem Eintrag wechseln lassen?

```
<html>
<head>
<title>BlaBla</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
if(screen.pixelDepth >= 32)
 window.location.href = "32bit.htm"
else
 window.location.href = "16bit.htm"
</script>
</head><body>
</body></html>
```

...oder so 
 
Eigentlich wäre es ja Quatsch eine Seite zu der 32Bit-Version extra für 16Bit zu erstellen aber es geht mir ja nur erstmal um die Theorie.

Xarus


----------



## UltraViolence (10. Oktober 2001)

Hi nochmal,

Klar kannst Du in Abhängigkeit der Farbtiefe verschiedene Seiten rufen, doch ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich dieser Aufwand lohnt.
Farbunterschiede können durch mehrere Faktoren auftreten, z.B.auch durch den verwendeten Monitor oder die verwendete Grafikkarte. Hast Du, nur als Beispiel, einen Farbwert der einen hohen Blauanteil besitzt und Dein Monitor ein Farbschema in einem niedriegen Kelvin Bereich, also kühl, werden diese Blautöne stärker interpretiert.
Zum anderen sind jpeg - Bilder aufgrund Ihrer Komprimierung nicht farbgetreu, da sie Bildpunkte aufgrund von Differenzwerten berechnen.

Ich würde Dir vorschlagen oben genannte Methode zu verwenden und unter dem 16-Bit System ein bischen mit dem RGB - Wert spielen und versuchen Ihn möglichst nah anzupassen.
Wenn Du Dir viel Arbeit machen möchtest, es gibt eine Browser-Save-Palette, in der sind Farbwerte angegeben, die (normalerweise  ) identisch angezeigt werden sollten, dann kannst Du evtl. den Hintergrund der Seite und den des Flash - Menu daran anpassen.

Good luck.

Ultra.


----------

